# AVM Fritz! WLAN Stick verursacht Abstürze



## GR-Thunderstorm (2. Oktober 2009)

*AVM Fritz! WLAN Stick verursacht Abstürze*

Ich habe meinen Eltern einen neuen PC zusammengebaut und Windows XP installiert. Das System war grade zum ersten mal hochgefahren und nur der Grafiktreiber und die WLAN-Software des besagten Moduls installiert und da gab es auch schon den ersten Absturz als ein paar WinUpdates heruntergeladen werden sollten. Ich hab den PC einfach neu gestartet und wollte normal surfen. Nach ein paar Minuten haben plötzlich keine Seiten mehr geladen und der Sound fing an zu stocken. Kurz darauf wieder ein Bluescreen!  In der Meldung geht es immer um einen Fehler in der NDIS.sys.
Weil ich mir keinen weiteren Rat wusste und eh noch nicht viel installiert war, habe ich die HDD gleich nochmal formatiert und komplett bei 0 angefangen.
Aber das Problem besteht weit


----------



## djsanny22 (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AVM Fritz! WLAN Stick verursacht Abstürze*

Moin 

Das Problem kenn ich, Ich hatte das auch, Hat du den Normalen Stick oder den N Stick ?

Bei dem normalen habe ich immer die cd treiber genommen und dann passierte mir das auch 
seit dem ich aber den Treiber ausem Netzt habe geht alles einwand frei 

Jetzt bin ich Auf Vista umgestiegen "am PC" und hab den stick in Betrieb 
muss aber für den Treiber immer erst den 64 Bit Treiber von XP nehmen das 
der Stick bei mir erkannt wird ^^ 
naja heute miittag geht bei mir wieder alles über Kabel ^^


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AVM Fritz! WLAN Stick verursacht Abstürze*

Es handelt sich um den normalen 1.1, ohne N.
Das Problem scheint nur aufzutreten, wenn man größere Dateien herunterlädt. O_o Meine Mutter surft seit einer Stunde ganz normal ohne Probleme.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AVM Fritz! WLAN Stick verursacht Abstürze*

Hast du dir den neuesten Treiber von AVM geholt?


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AVM Fritz! WLAN Stick verursacht Abstürze*

Ja, ich habe jetzt alle Treiber durch, die ich finden kann.  Zum einen der automatisch installiere vom Stick selbst, dann der auf der Treiber-CD und dann den aktuellsten von der AVM-Homepage.


----------



## Momchilo (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AVM Fritz! WLAN Stick verursacht Abstürze*

Wenn du danach googelst, wirst du unglaublich viele Forenbeiträge finden, die das gleiche Thema behandeln. Da ich auch den 1.1 Stick besitze und bei mir ähnliche Probleme aufgetreten sind, habe ich danach mal geguckt, den Support angeschrieben etc.
Also das Problem ist, dass der Stick zu heiß wird (viele Daten werden empfangen/gesendet). Es gibt Leute, die haben die Plastikschale abgemacht und nen Passivkühlkörper drauf gesetzt und das Problem war behoben. Aber eine "richtige" Lösung gibt es bisher nicht, auch nicht von AVM.
Bei mir ist nicht der REchner abgestürzt sondern alle 3-4 Sek. hat sich alles aufgehangen für 1-2 Sek. wenn ich dann kurz den Stick vom PC trennte und ihn wieder eingesteckt habe, lief es wieder wunderbar. Bis zum nächsten Youtube Video angucken, Download etc.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AVM Fritz! WLAN Stick verursacht Abstürze*

Das erklärt das Phenomen, denn ich hab auch schon bemerkt, dass er sich recht warm anfühlt, aber ich dachte, das wäre normal. ^^


----------



## aurionkratos (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AVM Fritz! WLAN Stick verursacht Abstürze*

Ich habe diese Geschichte mit dem Überhitzen auch schon öfters gehört - allerdings habe ich nie solche Probleme gehabt, obwohl ich solch einen besagten Stick in der Version 1.1 habe...


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AVM Fritz! WLAN Stick verursacht Abstürze*

Ich habe ihn einfach mal direkt vor dir hinteren Lüfter gehängt, mal schauen, was passiert.


Edit: Grade ebend ist der PC wieder abgeschmiert. Entweder erwärmt sich die Elektronik sehr viel schneller, als es das Plastikgehäuse abführen kann, oder es liegt noch woanders dran. :/


----------

